# Pressure Cooker?



## foodieforlife36 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello all! I am pretty new to the thread (and cooking in general honestly) so i was hoping you guys could help me out!

Im in the market for a pressure cooker (I've never had one) so I'm hoping to get one thats long lasting and pretty simple to use! I'm not sure what exactly to look for in one so thats where you guys come in!

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif I found 2 on amazon that i think would work - http://amzn.to/2dnPvCw and -http://amzn.to/2dnD4v5 and I'm wondering if anybody here has tried either of them and has any suggestions?

I'm open to any suggestions for different brands / different websites! Im looking to spend around $150!

Thanks in advance /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm not a fan of the electric pressure cookers. They don't have the power for good browning or a quick heating to pressure. So I like stove top units.

The Fagor Duo line is probably the best value. Get an 8-quart unit instead of a 6 quart. You can always cook smaller items in it but the extra capacity is great when you need it.

One last note, I have a preference for US pressures of 10 and 15 pounds. The rest of the world cooks at about 8 and 12. Electric cookers only cook at the lower world pressures. The higher pressures give you a little more speed. 

Miss Vickies has a great pressure cooking site.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

I have never used an electric pressure cooker so I can not comment on that. Over the years I have owned and used several. Most manufactured by presto. I am now using a presto 6 qt. avocado green one I bought for $2 at a yard sale. I replaced the gasket and safety valve. Some times it would be nice to have an eight quart. If I were to buy a new one I would look at the Fagor Duo. Check this site http://www.consumersearch.com/pressure-cooker-reviews


----------



## summer57 (Sep 21, 2010)

> The Fagor Duo line is probably the best value. Get an 8-quart unit instead of a 6 quart. You can always cook smaller items in it but the extra capacity is great when you need it.


I love my Fagor pressure cooker. I use it for braises, stocks, beans, and yes, even rice. I have the Fagor 10 qt. which I bought from Amazon a few years ago. Personally, because I cook beans & grains (which foam), and stocks with lots of big bones, I think the 10 quart is the most practical.

Some will say that the Kuhn Rikon is is the best, but it's so expensive. I use my Fagor Duo weekly, and it works great.

I also have a big Presto pressure canner but that's only for canning..

The electric pressure cookers, in my opinion, don't work very well. My friend had one and was very disappointed


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree: Fagor Duo 8 or 10.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phil hall (Apr 21, 2015)

I was a little surprised by the lack of current activity on this thread, so I thought I'd share my recent experience with the 6qt Instant Pot. I have used several professional pressure cookers (Kuhn Rikon, MIU France) with mixed results. I received the Instant Pot as a gift (I would probably never have purchased it myself). It has turned out to be very useful and has produced some seriously delicious food. I initially approached it as a pressure cooker, but it has replaced my slow cooker and I use it the brown meat, steam and saute as well. The most surprising feature, was its ability to cook completely frozen roasts and whole chickens without any thawing!! I've used it to prepare dried bean and split pea soups by using the pressure cooker feature to initially cook the legumes (in minutes). Then, I add my other ingredients and transform it into a slow cooker. I'll be the first to admit that it can't do everything (like crisp a chicken) and it will obviously not hold up to restaurant level rigor, but I was impressed by what it could do. I'm still finding new and unique uses for my Instant Pot and I've recommended it for it's safety features and ease of use to many fledgling cooks.
p.s. It's also very affordable!!


----------



## Mia Burks (Jul 31, 2017)

I'll vote for Instant Pot DUO60 6 Qt 7-in-1. So many options there and user review is good. Find some video reviews of this product which will be good for you.


----------



## FrancescaJessop (Feb 20, 2021)

Hello, all nice to see your Reviews on the pressure cooker. The pressure cooker is the best way to cook easily.


----------

